# Flooring or Mat Question



## tempus (Sep 30, 2010)

Just curious what type of mats or flooring does everyone use in their dojo.  Over the years we have been training on 1 inch mats on concrete or wooden floors and you kind of feel the falls after a while.  We just started looking at new types and was curious what everyone recommends.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe this is the kind we have always had in the dojos we've trained in.

http://www.judomats.org.uk/

They've always worked well for us.  They need to be pretty much flush against the walls otherwise you might get gaps in between the mats.  Not nice for catching your toes in when you're rolling and you have to stop and push them back together.  

Robyn


----------



## Omar B (Sep 30, 2010)

Wood floor.


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 30, 2010)

My previous dojo had carpet and my current dojang has one inch mats with a wooden floor underneath.  Sometimes we would move the mats to condition our knuckles.  I didn't like the carpet because I have four scars on my elbows due to rug burns from performing planks.  I like the mats way better.


----------



## tempus (Sep 30, 2010)

I went to one school where they had a layer of tires, foam, mat and then a canvas pulled over it.  I was doing every type of fall I could think of and it was great to land on. I must be getting old.......

-Gary


----------



## Marc Abrams (Oct 6, 2010)

Zebra Mats.  Best damn things around!

marc abrams


----------



## zDom (Oct 7, 2010)

tempus said:


> I went to one school where they had a layer of tires, foam, mat and then a canvas pulled over it.  I was doing every type of fall I could think of and it was great to land on. I must be getting old.......
> 
> -Gary



Our mats are constructed under a similar principle.

A "floating floor" I've heard it called.

I feel sorry for anybody falling to full circle throws executed with any force if they don't have a great mat like we have.


----------

